# Well Done Buckas



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Is it just me or did Buckas just get his pic posted by Cmdr Hadfield


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/473174265961787393
Well done Drew!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks matey, yeh saw that this morning - just mental how many shares/likes that's had on FB

cheers
drew


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Here's the pic & also a panoramic 





















drew


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

made two of the papers today too


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome stuff!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Well done Drew


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

stunning just stunning


----------



## Warriors2013 (Aug 10, 2013)

Awe inspiring Drew, absolutely stunning.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Grante36 said:


> Awesome stuff!





Brazo said:


> Well done Drew





tightlines said:


> stunning just stunning





Warriors2013 said:


> Awe inspiring Drew, absolutely stunning.


Thanks everyone :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fantastic photographs.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Good stuff. Great photos. I love looking at the sky at night...


----------

